# Anxiety Disorders > Social Anxiety Disorder >  >  Irrational fear of talking on the phone?

## Cage

I've always had a fear of talking on the phone. I still did it, but it did cause a lot of anxiety. In an effort to get myself to not feel so afraid of the phone, I got a job where I had to use the phone a lot. I lasted a few months in that job and quit because the idea of calling a client one more time made me want to cry. Now I can't talk to anyone on the phone except my boyfriend or my mum. If it rings, I just don't pick up. I'm terrified of making any appointments or any enquiries. I've been avoiding it for some time now. It's strange because I'm more than happy to talk to people in real life.Has anyone else had a problem like this? What can I do about it? I'd go and see a therapist, but I don't want to call to make an appointment! That's about the scariest thing I can think of!

----------


## L

Hey - yup, it is one of my biggest causes of anxiety. I do not answer unless I know who is calling. I google numbers. If it is an important phone call they well leave a voice message and/or ring back. My thing is I never know what is on the other end, I don't know who is calling and I get so flustered I forget simple things such as my home address. I could NEVER work a job that is phone based, my boyfriend does it and I would have a melt down. There is a phone at work and I have to answer is but I always jump and will let someone else answer if possible. If I think about it too much at work it gets worse and worse in my head but if I just do it without to much thought it is a lot easier. 

I am also the same with appointments - if at all I will email - I have not made an appointment with a new counsellor yet (I recently moved) as the only form of contact is phoning.

----------


## InvisibleGuy

I have a phone phobia. And i'm in outside sales, so...yeah that can be a problem. I think for me part of it's because I can't read facial expressions and body language (obviously) over the phone. We have monthly conference calls at my job that can last 2, 3 hours or longer and I hate, hate, hate them. On the upside I don't have to participate much really. But when I do, I'm taking to the VP of sales for the whole Midwestern US, and about 20 other people, and whomever else is listening in. That can rattle your nerves a bit. Even for someone without anxiety. 

I wish I had some advice as to how to overcome it but it's still one of my biggest sources of anxiety.

----------


## gmerdude

Honestly this is not a bad fear to have at all and many many many and i mean many do have such a fear anxiety 

Sent Via Unknown

----------


## 1

It helps a bit writing down and or reciting the lines you're going to say over, and over while you're imagining yourself in the situation. The annoying thing with me is when I actually make the phone call, my voice pitch goes higher than usual.

----------


## Cuchculan

The way I now view things is that the other person can't actually see me. Used to be very bad on the phone. I would stutter big time. More I had a think about it the more I saw the reality of the situation. I was at home. In a room by myself. They were not actually near me. I could not see them. They could not see me. I could be naked for all they knew. Dancing around the sitting room. Might help people to remember you can't see the other person on the phone and they can't see you. So set yourself in a way that makes you feel relaxed. Feet up. Shoes off. Just go with the flow.

----------


## fetisha

I hate the phone too, it seems like I can't win either way. Im  either talking too low or talking too loud so I prefer email.

----------


## Kopekuko

When I was younger I was really afraid of talking  on the phone but because of my job I get used to it but I can't talk personal information or ask personal things to other people because then I get so anxious and nervous  ::(: 

Enviado desde mi Moto G Play mediante Tapatalk

----------

